#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Признание Медведева богиней возмутило РПЦ

## Иван Денисов

*Признание Медведева богиней возмутило РПЦ* 

Решение бурятских буддистов признать президента России Дмитрия Медведева воплощением богини - Белой Тары - вызвало непонимание и возмущение у представителей Русской Православной Церкви.

«Я не знаю, как он (Дмитрий Медведев) себя при этом чувствовал, - заявил корреспонденту «НР» игумен Сергей (Рыбко). - Язычники показали свою сущность лукавую и лицемерную. Все это не бескорыстно, разумеется».

«Я искренне уважаю премьера и президента. Но называть их богами... Это уж слишком. А тем более богиней, - продолжает возмущаться представитель РПЦ. - Они не ищут истину, а действуют из меркантильных соображений. Те, кто ищет истину, находят ее, а не занимаются подобными вещами.

Живых не причисляют к лику святых. Даже после смерти должно пройти какое-то время. Должно быть у человека множество заслуг, все это решает Церковный Собор. А у них легко и просто: приехал президент, давайте его назовем богом».

Как передает корреспондент «НР», буддистские ламы, расчувствовавшись визитом главы государства (Медведев - первый президент РФ, посетивший Бурятию), приготовили ему незаурядную церемонию.

Они провели перед ним обряд простирания и признали воплощением одного из самых почитаемых божеств буддийского пантеона - Белой Тары.

Воплощением бога на земле Дмитрия Медведева признали во время визита в Иволгинский дацан - старейший буддийский монастырь страны, резиденцию главы Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России Пандито хамбо-ламы Дамбы Аюшеева. Настоятель монастыря сообщил, что для президента изготовили специальный трон «Белого царя».

Белая Тара изображается обычно в виде девушки, восседающей в позе лотоса, на лотосовом троне с лотосом в руке. У нее семь глаз: пара обыкновенных, глаз мудрости во лбу, а также - по глазу на ладонях и ступнях.

Разглядев в президенте семиглазую девушку, буддисты надеются, что глава государства будет способствовать развитию буддизма в России.
http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/404093/cat/42

----------

Galina (28.08.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.08.2009)

----------


## Кумо

lol

----------


## Aion

Медведеву намекнули, что он – Белая Тара, но простираться перед ним постеснялись
Дык, у нас, получается, теперь монархия?

----------


## Yavuz

Добрый день, мир всем идущим прямым путём.

А можно мне тут высказаться? Не забанят? Не потрут?

Рискну. Во-первых, заголовок лжёт. Означенные священники не выражают мнение всей РПЦ и не являются её представителями. Насколько я знаю, у православных от имени всей церкви может говорить либо собор, либо патриарх. Во-вторых, дело-то как раз в том, что церковь в целом и не могла бы возмутиться, поскольку у неё в традиции, скажем так, высоко чтить земных правителей. Хотя, конечно, и это в-третьих, подобное самым вопиющим образом противоречит монотеизму. Однако же, как мне тут верно заметили, и это в-четвёртых, требовать от буддизма того же, чего требует монотеизм сам от себя, попросту глупо. Идолопоклонство, о чём свидетельствует хотя бы общение прямо на этом форуме, не расценивается буддистами как нечто безусловно предосудительное. Так что мнение хоть отдельных священников, хоть всей РПЦ, хоть всех монотеистов мира вместе взятых буддистам должно быть глубоко до лампочки. Или нет?

----------

andykh (28.08.2009), Casik (15.09.2009), Ersh (28.08.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.08.2009), куру хунг (28.08.2009), Спокойный (28.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

У нас теперь ускоренная подготовка к 2017-му году. Ночь темнее перед рассветом.

P.S. Культ Тары и практики, связанные с ней, не являются идолопоклонством.

P.S.S. Насколько я помню, Арья Тара дала обет проявляться вплоть до достижения Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи исключительно в женской форме. В соответствии *с традициями нашего социума* как то не совсем хорошо мужчине говорить, что он... в некотором роде женщина (хоть и неуловимая по своей сути). Недоработка со стороны панд* имеет место быть.

* панда - это такой оригинальный лама

----------

Fritz (31.08.2009), Дондог (25.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

О, зашевелилась конкурирующая фирма.  :Smilie:  У них ведь нет такого крутого бонуса, как объявление кого-то божеством. Вообще всё это достойно пера Щедрина, Бернарда Шоу или Марка Твена.

----------

andykh (28.08.2009), Casik (15.09.2009), Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009), Ho Shim (28.08.2009), Дондог (25.03.2011), куру хунг (28.08.2009)

----------


## Кумо

> Добрый день, мир всем идущим прямым путём.
> 
> А можно мне тут высказаться? Не забанят? Не потрут?
> 
> Рискну. Во-первых, заголовок лжёт. Означенные священники не выражают мнение всей РПЦ и не являются её представителями. Насколько я знаю, у православных от имени всей церкви может говорить либо собор, либо патриарх. Во-вторых, дело-то как раз в том, что церковь в целом и не могла бы возмутиться, поскольку у неё в традиции, скажем так, высоко чтить земных правителей. Хотя, конечно, и это в-третьих, подобное самым вопиющим образом противоречит монотеизму. Однако же, как мне тут верно заметили, и это в-четвёртых, требовать от буддизма того же, чего требует монотеизм сам от себя, попросту глупо. Идолопоклонство, о чём свидетельствует хотя бы общение прямо на этом форуме, не расценивается буддистами как нечто безусловно предосудительное. Так что мнение хоть отдельных священников, хоть всей РПЦ, хоть всех монотеистов мира вместе взятых буддистам должно быть глубоко до лампочки. Или нет?


Yavuz, а вы-то что так за всех нас переживаете?)

----------

Zom (28.08.2009), Дмитрий Певко (28.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (28.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Yavuz, а вы-то что так за всех нас переживаете?)


Так жалко же мушриков, наверное. )))

----------

Дондог (25.03.2011)

----------


## лесник

Да, облом.

----------


## Вова Л.

Так может кто-то по-человечески объяснить - признали Медведева Тарой, или нет. А то в одних новостях написано, что еще только думают признавать, в других (как в этой теме), что уже признали.

----------


## лесник

> Так может кто-то по-человечески объяснить - признали Медведева Тарой, или нет. А то в одних новостях написано, что еще только думают признавать, в других (как в этой теме), что уже признали.



Сначала признали, а теперь все призадумались -)

----------

Song Goku (28.08.2009)

----------


## Yavuz

> Yavuz, а вы-то что так за всех нас переживаете?


Я не переживаю. С чего вы взяли?

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикольно и корректно было бы признать Медведева Чакравартином. 

Эдакий Дзог Чун Чакровартин Дмитрий Анатольевич Медведев - сострадательный отец всех панд России.

 :Embarrassment:

----------

Song Goku (28.08.2009), лесник (28.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Мне кажется, буддист должен видеть во всем пазитифф!  :Cool:  (на смайле нужны розовые очки, а не черные).

Надо смотреть на плохие стороны события, уменьшая их в два раза, а на хорошие, увеличивая их в 10 раз.

Но никто не увидел: позитив в том, что впервые такое событие как посещение Бурятии президентом РФ состоялось. А ведь это значит, что светская Россия начинает смотреть и в сторону буддизма, а не только православия. Главное - начать  :Smilie: 

А вдруг Медведев заинтересуется этим и нет-нет, да прочитает на досуге что-нибудь из буддизма. И увидит, что не только православие - хорошая религия. Путин-то так хорошо относился только к православию, т.к. не знал, что есть Дхарма. А Медведев узнает.

А вообще, ИМХО, Медведев всё правильно сделал. Как и должно быть.

----------

Bagira (29.08.2009), Ersh (28.08.2009), Ho Shim (28.08.2009), Jamtso (28.08.2009), Konchog Sherab (15.01.2010), Zom (28.08.2009), Аньезка (28.08.2009), Дондог (25.03.2011), куру хунг (28.08.2009), лесник (28.08.2009), Марица (30.08.2009), Этэйла (28.08.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Я вот не понимаю, что там в РПЦ так завидуют... Могут тоже признать Медведева Б-гом, кто мешает?

----------

Bagira (28.08.2009), Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009), Ho Shim (28.08.2009), Song Goku (28.08.2009), Zom (28.08.2009), Иилья (28.08.2009), куру хунг (28.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Я вот не понимаю, что там в РПЦ так завидуют... Могут тоже признать Медведева Б-гом, кто мешает?


Народ, видимо, мешает... -))

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я вот не понимаю, что там в РПЦ так завидуют... Могут тоже признать Медведева Б-гом, кто мешает?


Не, Богом не могут. Максимум - пророк Его.

----------


## PampKin Head

Объявление Чакравартином влечет обязательство исполнить ритуал Белого Коня. )))




> Но никто не увидел: позитив в том, что впервые такое событие как посещение Бурятии президентом РФ состоялось. А ведь это значит, что светская Россия начинает смотреть и в сторону буддизма, а не только православия. Главное - начать


История Тибета показала во всей красе, что случается, когда светская власть начинает интересоваться буддизмом.

----------

Alexandre (28.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А ведь это значит, что светская Россия начинает смотреть и в сторону буддизма, а не только православия.


Минуй нас пуще всех печалей. 
И барский гнев, и барская любовь. (С) Грибоедов.

----------

PampKin Head (28.08.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.08.2009), Иилья (28.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Я вот не понимаю, что там в РПЦ так завидуют...


РПЦ в последнее время сильно не лицеприятно говорит о буддистах своей пастве, хотя в официальном диалоге между представителями религий старается выражать толерантность (как протестанты).
Думаю, вся беда РПЦ в том, что в России, наконец-то, создались условия, когда негоже разливать новое вино в старые меха. РПЦ сдает свои позиции. Внутреннее православное делание начинает ослабляться, не в силах противостоять научно-техническому прогрессу и новому мышлению, а остается одна внешняя сторона - строительство пышных храмов, в которых уже нет благодати.

Сегодня православный человек начинает входить в конфликт с окружающим обществом.

----------


## Yavuz

> Не, Богом не могут. Максимум - пророк Его.


И пророком тоже не могут. У них пророки на Иоанне Крестителе закончились. Максимум - святой, и то - лишь посмертно.

----------

Denis Sullen (28.08.2009), Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Надо для Медведева у Юдашкина шапку какую-нибудь зело оригинальную справить. 

Негоже Чакравартину простоволосым ходить перед честным людом!
...
+ такой важный момент, который стоит обсудить: Медведев и ... затронули тему о том, что своими силами могут готовить местных лам (что особенно важно в связи с тем, что скоро будут лам по все стране нашей определять по воинским частям). А это впрямую касается вопроса о легитимности и дальнейшей судьбе обучающихся за границей. Например, в монастыре Гоман... Не окажутся ли они за воротами искрометно разворачивающегося процесса?

----------


## Юань Дин

Сегодня православный человек начинает входить в конфликт с окружающим обществом, пытаясь принести в него средневековые ценности, обычаи, правила поведения. Православие слишком инерционно и не пластично. Священники это чувствуют, чувствуют уход наиболее продвинутой паствы из православных церквей в буддизм, поэтому злятся.

Как правильно заметила в одной теме Yeshe (и я здесь с ней полностью согласен), для образованного человека  существует грань в поведении, за которую он не в силах переступить (в том смысле, что он не может прилюдно креститься, биться лбом об пол во время молитвы в храме, ползать на карачках там же и т.п.). А сегодня стало много образованных, поэтому люди уже просто боятся православных обрядов. И уходят.
Уходят туда, где нет этих атавизмов. Например, я чувствую некую потребность в духовном развитии. Православие хорошо восполняет эту потребность. Но как я буду выглядеть в глазах образованной жены, студентов, коллег, если буду креститься и молиться перед каждой едой, после каждой еду, перед сном, утром после сна, по воскресеньям оббивать пол в церкви. Да я и сам себе скажу - вот ведь дурак.
Буддизм в этом плане более цивилизованная религия (если не брать во внимание некоторые атавизмы традиции). Вот и уходят люди постигать Высшуу Реальность, сидя дома на коврике для медитаций.

----------


## Yavuz

Да-да, образованный человек нынче может только атеистом. А атеист - только образованным человеком.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Да-да, образованный человек нынче может только атеистом.


Это точно. Еще можно буддизм, но без средневековых ритуальных излишеств. Это всего лишь излишества. А буддизм динамичен и приспосабливается под современного человека. Главное - это его основные положения.

----------


## Ersh

Надо же, а мы круты! Никто не может, а мы можем!

Корректнее, конечно, было бы всенародно объявить, что Дмитрий Анатольевич обладает природой Будды.

----------

andykh (28.08.2009), Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009), Ho Shim (28.08.2009), PampKin Head (28.08.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.08.2009), Аньезка (28.08.2009), Дондог (25.03.2011), Иилья (28.08.2009), Сергей Хос (28.08.2009), Спокойный (28.08.2009), Юань Дин (28.08.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я вот не понимаю, что там в РПЦ так завидуют... Могут тоже признать Медведева Б-гом, кто мешает?


В том-то и дело, что не могут.  :Smilie:  Неожиданно вскрылась слабая сторона православия в вопросе укрепления государственной власти.  :Big Grin:

----------

Denis Sullen (28.08.2009), Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009), Ersh (28.08.2009), Zom (28.08.2009), Ануруддха (28.08.2009), Вова Л. (28.08.2009), Дондог (25.03.2011), куру хунг (28.08.2009), Юань Дин (28.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Что-то в последнее время слишком часто стали неожиданно вскрываться слабости православия.
Вот и уходят люди оттуда, а РПЦ злится. Если человек все же верит в Христа и любит его, а дхарму не признает, то тоже уходит в ... католичество или протестантизм, дающие большую свободу мышления.

----------


## Alexandre

> И пророком тоже не могут. У них пророки на Иоанне Крестителе закончились. Максимум - святой, и то - *лишь посмертно*.


Вы на что намекаете-то, а?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дондог (25.03.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

[QUOTE=Юань Дин;283913]Мне кажется, буддист должен видеть во всем пазитифф!  :Cool:  (на смайле нужны розовые очки, а не черные).

Надо смотреть на плохие стороны события, уменьшая их в два раза, а на хорошие, увеличивая их в 10 раз.

Но никто не увидел: позитив в том, что впервые такое событие как посещение Бурятии президентом РФ состоялось. А ведь это значит, что светская Россия начинает смотреть и в сторону буддизма, а не только православия. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
По  настоящему , то в  первый  раз  Бурятию  посетил  именно  первый  президент РФ  Борис  Николаевич  Ельцин  еще  в  1992 году .Вот  с  него  и  началось  более менее религиозная  свобода , но  тогда  была  демократия  и  объявлять  кого  святым  было  не  модно.

----------

Ersh (28.08.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (29.08.2009), Дондог (25.03.2011), Кумо (28.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да-да, образованный человек нынче может только атеистом. А атеист - только образованным человеком.


Атеистом, буддистом или... атеобуддистом-анатмавадином!

----------

Song Goku (28.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> атеобуддистом-анатмавадином!


Господи Святый! А это что такое?  :EEK!:

----------


## Yavuz

> Господи Святый! А это что такое?


Ну, какой же вы образованный человек (а стало быть, и атеист), коли не знаете таких простых вещей  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Надо же, а мы круты! Никто не может, а мы можем!
> 
> Корректнее, конечно, было бы всенародно объявить, что Дмитрий Анатольевич обладает природой Будды.


Эдак мы можем докатиться до публичный объвлений, что и Патриарх Гундяев тоже обладает природой Будды. Хотя это и так, но представляете, какая будет волна?

----------

andykh (28.08.2009), Denis Sullen (28.08.2009), Song Goku (28.08.2009), Буль (28.08.2009), Вова Л. (28.08.2009), Иилья (28.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> У нас теперь ускоренная подготовка к 2017-му году. Ночь темнее перед рассветом.
> 
> P.S. Культ Тары и практики, связанные с ней, не являются идолопоклонством.
> 
> P.S.S. Насколько я помню, Арья Тара дала обет проявляться вплоть до достижения Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи исключительно в женской форме. В соответствии *с традициями нашего социума* как то не совсем хорошо мужчине говорить, что он... в некотором роде женщина (хоть и неуловимая по своей сути).


Да, мужики не поймут  :Confused: 



> Прикольно и корректно было бы признать Медведева Чакравартином.


А это, если он к нам в вихару приедет, как раз, по нашей части  :Smilie:  В Тхераваде эта идея хорошо разработанна.

----------


## Топпер

> Надо же, а мы круты! Никто не может, а мы можем!
> 
> Корректнее, конечно, было бы всенародно объявить, что Дмитрий Анатольевич обладает природой Будды.


Похоже, что всю природу Будды извели на отравленных собак  :Frown:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Первый министр. Да, ваше превосходительство.
> 
> Король. Ох! Как вы меня назвали?
> 
> Первый министр. Ваше превосходительство.
> 
> Король. Меня, величайшего из королей, обозвали генеральским титулом? Да ведь это бунт!
> 
> Первый министр. Да! Я взбунтовался. Вы, вы, вы вовсе не величайший из королей, а просто выдающийся, да и только.
> ...


Е. Шварц.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А это, если он к нам в вихару приедет, как раз, по нашей части  В Тхераваде эта идея хорошо разработанна.


Хм... Но ведь Чакравартин - это не просто правитель, это "правитель, обладающий определенным набором первичных и вторичных признаков".

Не будет ли здесь очередного конфуза?

----------


## Топпер

Будет, но в меньших масштабах. Всё же, думаю, что признаки великого человека у него будет легче разглядеть, нежели первичные и вторичные женские половые признаки.
Да и собак в таком количестве нам не придётся травить.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009), Zom (28.08.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Из истории предыдущих чакравартинов можно сделать вывод, что сначала все-таки собак придется. И не только собак...

----------

Denli (29.08.2009), Dorje Dugarov (28.08.2009), PampKin Head (28.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будет, но в меньших масштабах. Всё же, думаю, что признаки великого человека у него будет легче разглядеть, нежели первичные и вторичные женские половые признаки.
> Да и собак в таком количестве нам не придётся травить.


В соответствии с суттой Цветка видеть человека существом, мужчиной, женщиной - неверное воззрение. )

----------

Аньезка (28.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Будет, но в меньших масштабах. Всё же, думаю, что признаки великого человека у него будет легче разглядеть, нежели первичные и вторичные женские половые признаки.


Да и самое главное для Чаккавартина (колесо о тысяче спиц) тоже найдётся -)
Причем не одно, а сразу 4... -))




> И вот, о монахи, покатилось это дивное колесо-сокровище на восток, а за ним – царь-миродержец со своим четырехчастным войском. А в той местности, о монахи, где остановилось, где остановилось колесо-сокровище, там и царь-миродержец остановился со своим четырехчастным войском. Цари же соперники, что были в восточной стороне, пришли о монахи к царю-миродержцу и сказали: "Привет тебе, государь; добро пожаловать, государь; это твое, государь; правь, государь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да и самое главное для Чаккавартина (колесо о тысяче спиц) тоже найдётся -)
> Причем не одно, а сразу 4... -))


Козырно заказать колеса на BMW.

 :Cool:

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Aion (28.08.2009), Bob (18.10.2009), Denis Sullen (28.08.2009), Ersh (28.08.2009), Galina (28.08.2009), Kotovski (31.08.2009), Makc (28.08.2009), PampKin Head (28.08.2009), Pema Sonam (28.08.2009), Schwejk (08.04.2010), Sforza (28.08.2009), Song Goku (28.08.2009), Zom (28.08.2009), Аньезка (28.08.2009), Буль (28.08.2009), Вантус (29.08.2009), Ган (28.08.2009), Иилья (28.08.2009), Иосиф В (29.09.2009), Кумо (28.08.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (28.08.2009), лесник (31.08.2009), Митару (06.09.2009), Нея (29.04.2010), Сергей А (19.10.2009), Спокойный (28.08.2009), ТобаВэй (28.09.2009), Юань Дин (28.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Богохульство, однако.

----------


## Song Goku

> Мне кажется, буддист должен видеть во всем пазитифф!  (на смайле нужны розовые очки, а не черные).
> 
> Надо смотреть на плохие стороны события, уменьшая их в два раза, а на хорошие, увеличивая их в 10 раз.
> 
> Но никто не увидел: позитив в том, что впервые такое событие как посещение Бурятии президентом РФ состоялось. А ведь это значит, что светская Россия начинает смотреть и в сторону буддизма, а не только православия. Главное - начать 
> 
> А вдруг Медведев заинтересуется этим и нет-нет, да прочитает на досуге что-нибудь из буддизма. И увидит, что не только православие - хорошая религия. Путин-то так хорошо относился только к православию, т.к. не знал, что есть Дхарма. А Медведев узнает.
> 
> А вообще, ИМХО, Медведев всё правильно сделал. Как и должно быть.


Вообще-то Путин очень лоялен к Буддизму, даже Шаолиньсы посещал, да и в Калмыкии не один раз бывал. Так что наш премьер скорее ЧАкравартин :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Д. А. - это эманация Оле Нидала! Лха гья ло!

----------

Дондог (25.03.2011)

----------


## Good

.....

----------


## Good

//////

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Хамбо лама не глава буддистов России.Он возглавляет часть бурятских храмов.
Да здравствует воплощение Тилопы,Тэло Тулку Ринпоче!!!!!!! :Smilie:

----------

Denli (29.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

Надо китайцам идею подкинуть такие статуэтки делать. Доверие к китайскому правительству наверное многократно возрастёт -)

----------


## Ган

Я считаю что решение о том что Медведев воплощение Белой Тары поспешным и каким то ... угодливым что ли. Это очень серьезно разбрасываться такими словами и принимать такие решения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Господи Святый! А это что такое?


Так как достижение самма-дитхи хотя бы на концептуальном уровне затруднено, имеем по аналогии с модным термином "афроамериканец" великое множество буддистов с различным бэкграундом (в зависимости от того, откуда они попали в буддизм): буддисты-атеисты (атеобуддисты); буддисты, бывшие христиане (иешуабуддисты) & so on... 

Соответственно, между атеобуддистами и иешуабуддистами - пропасть недопонимания, которая будет преодолена лишь с точным установлением самма-дитхи в сознании абонента.

К примеру, иешуабуддисты полагают, что Дхармакая - это святой дух; Самбхогакайя - Бог-Отец (творец всего сущего) и Иешуа - Нирманакая. Также у них оригинальные доктрины на базе Кунжед Гьялпо.

Атеобуддисты продолжают заблуждаться в обычном научном стиле. Конечно же, атеобуддисты в своих научных представлениях о окружающем мире (если эти представления на самом деле научные) много ближе к анатмаваде, чем теистические триллеры.

С точки зрения того же апологета Докинза, буддизм не является религией в чистом виде (не зря же регулярно появляются лекции буддийских учителей на эту же тему)




> Я не буду касаться таких религий, как буддизм или конфуцианство. Их, пожалуй, легко можно считать даже не религиями, а системами этики или жизненной философией...


Посему... Бога-Творца нет! Слава Анатмаваде!

----------

Song Goku (28.08.2009), Юань Дин (28.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

> Посему... Бога-Творца нет! Слава Анатмаваде!


Итак вся мировая сфера, т. е. пять объектов  , пуста в своей сути.
Все является Не возникающим, (поскольку представляет собой) Самовозникающий Чертог 
Нет творца  , (ибо есть) Божество Абсолютного Смысла  .
Возникновение и уход мыслей  — великая игра Изначальной Мудрости. Семньид Рандрол

----------


## PampKin Head

> Итак вся мировая сфера, т. е. пять объектов  , пуста в своей сути.
> Все является Не возникающим, (поскольку представляет собой) Самовозникающий Чертог 
> Нет творца  , (ибо есть) Божество Абсолютного Смысла  .
> Возникновение и уход мыслей  — великая игра Изначальной Мудрости. Семньид Рандрол


Вот, вот...

"Надмозги в атаке" (с) Гоблин.

http://zhurnal.lib.ru/s/shapiro_m_a/ateism.shtml



> - Благодарю покорно, но в дешевых баснях обещающих жизнь после смерти нуждаются только слабые люди, не умеющие или не желающие ради собственного спокойствия свыкнуться с мыслью о своей смертности. Я в подобных костылях для сознания не нуждаюсь! - раздраженно ответил Иван. Разговор уже начал ему надоедать. 
>        - Вы уверены? - озабоченно спросил доктор. 
>        - Да уверен я, уверен!- блин это какой-то сектант двинутый решил про себя Иван. Вот свинство! Только человек в сознание придет, а его тут же в какую-то идиотскую секту и тащат, пока не очухался!- Так что эту тему давайте закроем. 
>        - Ну, как знаете, - вздохнул доктор, после чего достал из нагрудного кармана ручку и что-то чиркнул в своей папке, на которую Иван до этого как-то не обратил внимания. Затем вытащил из папки листок и протянул Ивану, - ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, - и стремительно вышел из палаты, плотно прикрыв за собой дверь.
> 
> *Стандартное извещение умершего об условиях его посмертного существования
> 
>     Краткая историческая справка
> 
> ...

----------


## ullu

> Сначала признали, а теперь все призадумались -)


обознались? :EEK!:

----------


## Кито

PampKin Head вы не серьезно относитесь к Дхарме.Не место второсортным цитатам на БФ.БФ территория священных текстов.
*Учение Пробуждённого Ума, который спонтанно присутствует по природе, Является вершиной несотворённой царской горы определяющего смысла, Грандиозной королевской колесницей, возвышающейся надо всеми (духовными путями).*
Когда вы попали на вершину царской горы,
Вам одновременно видны все низлежащие долины,
Но эту панораму не увидеть, находясь в долине.
Такова и ваджрная суть Ати, -
Апогей колесниц, с которого ясно виден смысл
Низших путей, которым, однако, неведом её смысл.
Эта вершина является спонтанно присутствующим пиком.
Она подобна великой всеисполняющей драгоценности,
Которая дарует всё желаемое согласно молитвам,(с)

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head вы не серьезно относитесь к Дхарме.Не место второсортным цитатам на БФ.БФ территория священных текстов.


Тогда уж давайте выкладывать оригинальные тексты, а не лирическое творчество отечественных переводчиков... Бхикку Ньянамоли - рулец!

P.S. Имхо, Учение Пробуждённого Ума - сугубо для внутренного потребления... Тихого, обстоятельного, индивидуального. Без маханий страничками на форумах, ибо это - тема легко подвигающая на теистические спекуляции неокрепшие умы иешуабуддистов в привычном им стиле...

----------

Song Goku (28.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (29.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Посему... Бога-Творца нет! Слава Анатмаваде!


А в адских мирах это, наверное, особенно отчётливо понимаешь, но ничего не можешь изменить... Анатмаваде слава!

----------


## Кито

PampKin Head

Это и есть теизм.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=20
Сергей Хос хорошо ответил,добавлять нечего.

А о счастье не надо молчать, счастьем надо делиться  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head
> 
> Это и есть теизм.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=20
> Сергей Хос хорошо ответил,добавлять нечего.


На тему о "каждое имеет причину в рамках Всего, но и Все должно иметь причину, находящуюся вне его" читать того же Джамгона Конгтрула с кратким изложением основных положений читтаматры.

Может тогда и добавить что найдется.

+ на тему "все должно иметь причину, находящуюся вне его" хорошо помогает книжка раскольника геше Келсанга Гьяцо  http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Nectar-T...473839&sr=8-18

Если понимать под теизмом особенности функционирования относительного ума, то да... все вокруг теизм. ) А прямое постижение тогда... атеизм.

P.S. Тов. Хос прописал эдакое бытовое приложение теоремы Гёделя о неполноте [ http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...BE%D1%82%D0%B5 ] Зачем такое называть теизмом? Это скорее неполнота концептуального описания мира умом, обусловленным двойственностью.

P.S.S. 
http://www.mathnet.ru/php/presentati...&presentid=122
http://ilib.mirror1.mccme.ru/plm/ann/a57.htm

Атеобуддистам читать обязательно, иешуабуддистам продолжать курить бамбук в сладких грезах о естественно освобожденном уме.

----------

Aion (28.08.2009), Song Goku (28.08.2009), Этэйла (29.08.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Посему... Бога-Творца нет! Слава Анатмаваде!


Верьте и надейтесь  :Smilie: 
По теме, я так думаю что буддистом фиолетово, что кто-то там кого-то объявил белой Тарой или зеленой или Яматакой или хоть калачакрой. Какая разница то? (или не фиолетово, это без разницы, ведь разницы то никакой нигде нет). Кто как хочет, тот так и ...(skipped)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кито

Ввиду таких вот настроений, всем  читателям форума(гостям) рекомендую читать прямые источники, а не мыслеформы советских буддистов.

Ачан Сумедхо. Читтавивека. Учения безмолвного ума. Глава постижение ума.
Драгоценная Сокровищница Дхармадхату 
Естественно освобожденный ум —
Великое Совершенство

Сутта о знании трех вед

----------

Читтадхаммо (29.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Для устранения атеистической безграмотности стоит начать не с чудес естественно освобожденного ума (до которого 99,99% как летающей фанере до городу Парижу), а с http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf

Возвращает к реальности.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

Пратитьясамутпада - чёртово колесо сансары. Товарищ, не привязывайся к аттракционам! 


> Как мы знаем, открытия современной физики значительно изменили научную картину мира в том смысле что они разрушили абсолютность законов природы и сделали их относительными. Законы природы - это статистические истины, то есть они абсолютно верны только тогда, когда мы имеем дело с макрофизическими величинами. В царстве очень маленьких величин предсказуемость ослабевает, а то и вообще становится невозможной, поскольку очень маленькие величины не ведут себя в соответствии с известными законами природы.
> 
> Философским принципом, который лежит в основе нашей концепции закона природы, является причинность. Но если связь между причиной и следствием оказывается только статистически и только относительно истинной, то принцип причинности только относительно годится для объяснения природных процессов и, стало быть, предполагает существование одного или нескольких необходимых для объяснения факторов. Можно сказать, что связь между событиями при определенных обстоятельствах имеет отличный от причинного характер и требует другого принципа объяснения.
> 
> В макрофизическом мире, разумеется, мы тщетно будем искать беспричинные события по той простой причине, что мы не можем себе представить существование между событиями какой-то иной, отличной от причинно-следственной, связи, и мы не можем себе представить, как можно эту связь объяснить. Но это не значит, что событий, между которыми имеется такая связь, не существует. Их существование - или, по крайней мере, возможность их существования - логически вытекает из упомянутой выше статистической истины.
> Карл Густав Юнг. Синхрония: акаузальный объединяющий принцип.

----------


## Кито

Неа,  я полностью вверяю себя реализации Дордже Зиджида:




> На троне в этом (дворце) восседает Царь Самосуществующей Пробуждённости, Украшенный нарядами спонтанно присутствующей роскоши. Все исходящие и собирающиеся проявления энергии Пробуждённости
> 
> Служат министрами, повелевающими царством. Прекрасная царица естественно присутствующей медитации
> 
> Вместе с царевичами и свитой самовозникшей реализации Заполняют пространство великого блаженства, в котором естественная ясность лишена понятий.
> 
> 
>  Этому непоколебимому состоянию, невыразимому словами и невообразимому умом, Подчинено всё проявляющееся и существующее во вселенной, Таково необъятное владение открытого пространства Дхармадхату.

----------

Митару (06.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Неа,  я полностью вверяю себя реализации Дордже Зиджида:


Передавайте привет снусмумрику. И ждите, когда Морра сядет на землю.

----------


## Юань Дин

> БФ территория священных текстов.


Эту фразу надо записать в тему с анекдотами.

----------

Кито (28.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

В идеале :Smilie:

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Не место второсортным цитатам на БФ.БФ территория священных текстов.


Вы наш новый модератор? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Я считаю что решение о том что Медведев воплощение Белой Тары поспешным и каким то ... угодливым что ли. Это очень серьезно разбрасываться такими словами и принимать такие решения.


*Молчать! Ламы знают что делают! Признавайте!* (с) Иван Васильевич меняет профессию  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

Последователь Будды, при случае,  ставит себя на место Будды,
обычный же человек, при случае, пытается поставить Будду на своё место.

Так... навеяло темой.

----------

Denli (29.08.2009), лесник (31.08.2009)

----------


## Ersh

На этой прекрасной ноте тема закрывается

----------

Читтадхаммо (29.08.2009)

----------

